
Python for Business Repository – Machine Learning and Data Science - snowdere
https://github.com/firmai/business-machine-learning
======
gategeeper
I saw this on r/python a while ago. Some great applications, not sure why
there are so few places to go to look at ML applications in business.
Interesting.

------
Calbruin21
I noticed this is all in python - are you aware of an equivalent library for
R?

------
firedup
This is excellent!! Will go through it more thoroughly tonight.

------
firedup
Do you have data for the FirmAI examples?

